# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle The First And New Version Of Hardware v1.0 And Update Software V 1.1.5

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle The First And New Version Of Hardware v1.0 And Update Software V 1.1.5:*  Hello Everyone, From Easy Firmware team we introduce the new version of EFT-Dongle with a new generation of Hardware schemes With one click explore the hardware ways-solutions-problems for the most devices in the world Completely in EFT-Dongle and all the schemes will be updated continuously   *EFT Dongle software version 1.1.5:* [NEW] Added Hardware section [NEW] Added [myanmar] language support (Read-Write) [UPDATE] Updated dictionaries [UPDATE] Updated patches (Support for 7.1.x)   *EFT Dongle hardware version 1.0.0: *   *--- ALCATEL:* -------------------------------------------- -IDOL3 6045K CHARGING WAYS -ONE TOUCH HERO 8020D POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -ONE TOUCH HERO 8020D CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -ONE TOUCH 993 CHARGING WAYS -PIXI4-4 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -PIXI4-4 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -PIXI4-4 SPEAKER & VIBRARATOR WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- ARCHOS:* -------------------------------------------- -50 NEON CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -50 NEON SIM CARD WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- ASUS:* -------------------------------------------- -MEMOPAD 10 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- BLACKBERRY:* -------------------------------------------- -PRIV STV100 CHARGING WAYS -PRIV STV100 BATTERY WAYS -Q10 CHARGING BATTERY WAYS -Q10 SIM CARD WAYS & SOLUTION -Q10 EARPIECE SOLUTION & VIBRATOR WAYS -Q20 CLASSIC CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -Q20 CLASSIC SIM CARD WAYS -Z10 CHARGING WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- CHINA COPY:* -------------------------------------------- -IPHONE 7PLUS COPY CHARGING & BATTERY & MIC WAYS -SAMSUNG J2 COPY CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -SAMSUNG J2 COPY POWER & HOME BUTTON WAYS -SAMSUNG S8 COPY CHARGING & SPEAKER WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- HISENSE:* -------------------------------------------- -HS-U601 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -HS-U961 BACKLIGHT WAYS -HS-U961 CHARGING WAYS -HS-U980 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- HP:* -------------------------------------------- -HP PAVILION X2 CHARGING & USB WAYS -HP PAVILION X2 USB & SPEAKER WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- HTC:* -------------------------------------------- -DESIRE 600 CHARGING WAYS -DESIRE 616 SIM CARD & MICRO SD WAYS -DESIRE 616 CHARGING & VBATT WAYS -DESIRE 700 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -DESIRE 700 SPEAKER & MOTOR WAYS -DESIRE 700 POWER KEY & EARPIECE WAYS -DESIRE 700 CHARGING & MIC WAYS -DESIRE 816H CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -DESIRE 816H UNDER BOARD WAYS -DESIRE 820G PLUS CHARGING WAYS -DESIRE 820G PLUS BACKLIGHT SOLUTION -DESIRE 820G PLUS SIM WAYS -DESIRE 820N CHARGING WAYS -EVO 3D BATTERY WAYS -ONE M7 BOARD SCHEMATIC -ONE M7 CHARGING & USB WAYS -ONE M7 SPEAKER & BATTERY WAYS -ONE M8 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -ONE M8 POWER KEY WAYS IN UPPER BOARD  -ONE M8 VOLUME & POWER KEYS WAYS -ONE 10 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -ONE MAX CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -ONE S CHARGING&USB WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- HUAWEI:* -------------------------------------------- -ASCEND G750 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -G PLAY MINI BATTERY WAYS -G6 G6-U10 CHARGING WAYS -G8 RIO-L01 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GR3 TAG-L21 CHARGING WAYS -GR3 2017 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GR5 KII-L21 BATTERY WAYS -GR5 KII-21 BACKLIGHT WAYS -GR5 KII-L21 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -GR5 KII-L21 SPEAKER WAYS -GR5 MINI CHARGING & USB WAYS -GR5 MINI SPEAKER & BATTERY WAYS -HONOR 4C CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -MATE7 CHARGING & BATTERY & SPK WAYS -MATE7 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -MEDIAPAD T1 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -MEDIAPAD T1 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -P8 LITE ALE-L21 CHARGING WAYS -P8 LITE ALE-L21 SPEAKER & VIBRATOR WAYS -P8 LITE ALE-L21 WIFI SOLUTION -P9 CHARGING & USB WAYS -P9 SPEAKER & BATTERY WAYS -P9 LITE WIFI SOLUTION -P9 LITE CAMERA SOLUTION -Y3-2 EARPIECE & SPEAKER WAYS -Y5-2 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -Y6 PRO CHARGING SOLUTION -Y6 PRO SPEAKER/RINGER SOLUTION --------------------------------------------   *--- IPAD:* -------------------------------------------- -IPAD 2 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -IPAD 3 CHARGING & BACKLIGHT WAYS -IPAD AIR CHARGING & USB WAYS -IPAD AIR SPEAKER WAYS -IPAD AIR2 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -IPAD MINI WIFI SOLUITON -IPAD MINI CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -IPAD MINI BACKLIGHT WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- IPHONE:* -------------------------------------------- -4G CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -4G BATTERY & USB WAYS -4G SPEAKER WAYS & SOLUTION -4G BOARD SCHEMATIC -4G NETWORK SOLUTION -4S BATTERY & SPEAKER WAYS -4S CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -5C CHARGING & SPEAKER WAYS -5G BATTERY WAYS & SOLUTION -5G CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -5G SIM CARD & SPEAKER WAYS -5S BATTERY WAYS -5S BACK CAMERA WAYS -5S CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -5S BACKLIGHT WAYS -5S MICROPHONE WAYS -5S POWER KEY WAYS -6 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION -6 CAMERA WAYS & SOLUITON -6 BATTERY & VBATT WAYS -6 NETWORK-SEARCHING SOLUTION -6 SIM CARD WAYS & SOLUTION -6 NETWORK-NO SERVICE SOLUTION -6 BOARD SCHEMATIC -6 PLUS TOUCH WAYS & SOLUTION -6 PLUS FINGERPRINT-TOUCH ID WAYS & SOLUTION -6S BACKLIGHT WAYS -6S SCREEN ROTATION SOLUTION -6S SIM CARD WAYS & SOLUTION -7 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION -7 CHARGING WAYS -7 BOARD SCHEMATIC -7 SPEAKER WAYS -7 CHARGING & USB FULL WAYS -7 PLUS FRONT & BACK CAMERA WAYS -SE CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------  *--- IVY:* -------------------------------------------- -EXEUTIVE 32G CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- LENOVO:* -------------------------------------------- -A2010 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -A2010 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -A3300 CHARGING WAYS -A3300 SIM CARD WAYS -A5000 BACKLIGHT WAYS -A5000 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -TAB2 A7-20F CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -TAB2 A7-20F BACKLIGHT WAYS -TAB2 A7-30H CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -VIBE P1M CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -VIBE SHOT CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -VIBE SHOT SPEAKER & VIBRATOR WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- LG:* -------------------------------------------- -G2 D802 SIM CARD WAYS -G3 D855 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -G3 D855 SPEAKER & MIC WAYS -G3 D855 SIM & MEMORY CARD WAYS -G3 D855 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -G3 STYLUS D690 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -G4 H815 BACKLIGHT & LCD DATA WAYS -G4 H815 CHARGING & USB WAYS -G4 STYLUS H540 SPEAKER & MIC WAYS -G4 STYLUS H540 BATTERY WAYS -K7 X210 CHARGING & USB WAYS -K7 X210 SIM CARD WAYS -K10 K340dsy CHARGING WAYS -K10 K340dsy BATTERY & SIM CARD WAYS -LEON H324t CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -LEON H324t BACKLIGHT WAYS -LEON H324t SIM CARD WAYS -NEXUS 4 E960 CHARGING WAYS -NEXUS 4 E960 SIM CARD WAYS -OPTIMUS 3D P920 CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -OPTIMUS 4X HD P880 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -OPTIMUS 4X HD P880 SPEAKER WAYS -OPTIMUS BLACK P970 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -OPTIMUS BLACK P970 POWER KEY & EARPIECE WAYS -OPTIMUS L5 E610 BACKLIGHT WAYS -V10 VS990 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -V10 VS990 FINGERPRINT WAYS -V10 VS990 CHARGING & BATTERY & SPK WAYS -X POWER K220 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -X POWER K220 LCD DATA WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- MOTOROLA:* -------------------------------------------- -ATRIX 2 MB865 CHARGING WAYS -MOTO G XT1032 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XOOM MZ601 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XOOM MZ601 BACKLIGHT WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- MICROSOFT NOKIA:* -------------------------------------------- -225 RM-1011 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -225 RM-1011 SIM CARD WAYS -230 RM-1172 CHARGING & BATTEREY WAYS -301 BACKLIGHT WAYS -515 CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -6300 CHARGING NOT SUPPORTED SOLUTION -C7-00 BACKLIGHT SOLUTION -LUMIA 820 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -LUMIA 900 BOARD SCHEMATIC -LUMIA 925 CHARGING & USB WAYS -LUMIA 929 BATTERY & EARPIECE WAYS -X2-00 CHARGING SOLUTION -XL RM-1030 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -XL RM-1030 CHARGING WAYS -XL RM-1030 BACKLIGHT WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- SAMSUNG:* -------------------------------------------- -GT-I8160 BACKLIGHT WAYS -GT-I8190 CHARGING WAYS -GT-I8262 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS  -GT-I8262 MICROPGHONE WAYS -GT-I8262 TOUCH SCEREEN WAYS -GT-I9003 CHARGING & USB WAYS -GT-I9060 SIM CARD WAYS -GT-I9060 POWER KEY WAYS -GT-I9082 SIM CARD WAYS -GT-I9082 POWER KEY WAYS -GT-I9082 SPEAKER WAYS -GT-I9100 CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -GT-I9105 CHARGING & SPEAKER WAYS -GT-I9152 BOARD SCHEMATIC -GT-I9190 POWER KEY WAYS -GT-I9200 CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -GT-I9200 SIM CARD WAYS -GT-I9300 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GT-I9300 BACKLIGHTN WAYS -GT-I9300I CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GT-I9500 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GT-I9505 WIFI SOLUTION -GT-N7000 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -GT-N7100 BATTERT WAYS -GT-N7100 POWER KEY WAYS -GT-N7100 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -GT-P3100 BATTERY & SPEAKER WAYS -GT-P5200 BATTERY WAYS -GT-P7300 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GT-S5570 MICROPHONE WAYS -GT-S5830I MICROPHONE WAYS -GT-S5830I CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -GT-S5282 SIM CARD WAYS -GT-S5282 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -GT-S7262 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -GT-S7262 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION  -GT-S7272 POWER KEY WAYS -GT-S7562 CHARGING WAYS & SOLUITON -GT-S7582 SPEAKER WAYS & SOLUTION -SM-A300H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-A310H CHARGING WAYS -SM-A310H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-A500H SIM CARD WAYS -SM-A500H TOUCH WAYS & SOLUTION -SM-A500H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-A510F CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-A510F/SM-A510FD CHARGING WAYS -SM-A510F/SM-A510FD WIFI SOLUITON -SM-A510FD POWER KEY & BATTERY WAYS -SM-A700H BOARD SHEMATIC -SM-A700H SIM CARD WAYS -SM-A700H CHARGING SOLUTION -SM-A710F CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -SM-A710F SIM CARD WAYS -SM-A710F POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -SM-A710F/SM-A710FD WIFI SOLUTION -SM-A710F/SM-A710FD CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION  -SM-A800F/SM-A800I CHARGING WAYS -SM-A800I BACKLIGHTN WAYS -SM-A7000 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-C105 BATTERY WAYS -SM-C105 CHARGING WAYS -SM-E500H CHARGING WAYS -SM-E500H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-E500H POWER KEY WAYS -SM-E500H/SM-E500F SPEAKER WAYS -SM-E700H CHARGING & VBATT WAYS -SM-E700H EARPIECE & SPEAKER WAYS -SM-G355H HOME BUTTON WAYS -SM-G355H LCD BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-G355H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-G357FZ CHARGING & MIC WAYS -SM-G350E BATTERY & VBATT WAYS -SM-G350E CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-G360H BATTERY & POWER KEY WAYS -SM-G530H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-G530H HOME BUTTON & MOTOR WAYS -SM-G531H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-G531H BATTERY WAYS -SM-G532F CHARGING WAYS -SM-G610F LCD DATA & BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-G610F CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -SM-G610F CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-G850F CHARGING & USB WAYS -SM-G900H BATTERY WAYS -SM-G900H SPEAKER WAYS -SM-G920F CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-G925F CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -SM-G925F VOLUME KEYS WAYS -SM-G928C CHARGING WAYS -SM-G928C BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-G928C SIM CARD WAYS -SM-G930F CHARGING SOLUTION -SM-G6000 SIM CARD WAYS -SM-G6000 EARPIECE WAYS -SM-G6000 BATTERY WAYS -SM-G6000 CHARGING WAYS -SM-G7102 BATTERY WAYS -SM-G7102 EARPIECE WAYS -SM-G7102 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-G7102 LCD DATA & BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-J100H MICROPHONE WAYS -SM-J110H CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -SM-J100H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-J120H CHARGING WAYS -SM-J120H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-J320H CHARGING WAYS -SM-J320H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-J320H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-J320H SPEAKER & SIM CARD WAYS -SM-J500H BATTERY WAYS -SM-J500H TOUCH KEYS SOLUTION -SM-J500H MICROPHONE WAYS -SM-J500H CHARGING WAYS -SM-J500H BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-J500H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-J700F CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-J700H MICROPHONE WAYS -SM-J700H AUDIO WAYS & SOLUTION -SM-J700H POWER KEY & BATTERY WAYS -SM-J700H HOME BUTTON WAYS -SM-J700H CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-J700H SPEAKER WAYS -SM-J700H CHARGING WAYS -SM-J710F BACKLIGHT WAYS -SM-J710F POWER KEY WAYS -SM-J710F CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-N900 BATTERY WAYS -SM-N900 IMEI NULL SOLUTION -SM-N910C CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-N910K BOARD SCHEMATIC -SM-N915F/SM-N910G LCD FULL WAYS -SM-N915F BATTERY WAYS -SM-N915F SIM CARD WAYS -SM-N920C CHARGING & VBATT WAYS -SM-N920C POWER KEY WAYS&SOLUTION -SM-N920C SIM CARD WAYS -SM-N920C CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-N9005 MEMORY CARD WAYS -SM-N9005 CHARGING PAUSED SOLUTION -SM-P601 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -SM-P601 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -SM-T111 BOARD SHEMATIC -SM-T111 CHARGING & VBATT WAYS -SM-T111 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -SM-T111 EARPIECE & SPEAKER WAYS -SM-T116 CHARGING SOLUTION -SM-T231 CHARGING WAYS -SM-T231 BATTERY & VBATT WAYS -SM-T231 MICROPHONE WAYS -SM-T231 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -SM-T700/SM-T705 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- SONY:* -------------------------------------------- -XPERIA C C2305  CHARGING WAYS & SOLUTION -XPERIA C3 D2502 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA C4 E5333 SIM CARD WAYS -XPERIA C4 E5333 BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA C4 E5333 BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA C4 E5333 POWER KEY WAYS -XPERIA C5 E5563 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA C5 E5563 SIM CARD WAYS -XPERIA C5 E5563 MICRO SD WAYS -XPERIA E4G E2003 CHARGING WAYS -XPERIA E4G E2003 BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA GO ST27I CHARGING WAYS -XPERIA GO ST27I SIM CARD WAYS -XPERIA J ST25I CHARGING WAYS -XPERIA L C2105 BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA L C2105 CHARGING WAYS -XPERIA L C2105 SIM CARD WAYS -XPERIA M2 D2302 BOARD SCHEMATIC -XPERIA M2 D2302 VCHRG & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA M2 D2302 TOUCH SCREEN WAYS -XPERIA M2 D2302 LCD BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA M4 AQUA E2333 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA M4 AQUA E2333 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -XPERIA M4 AQUA E2333 LCD BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA M4 AQUA E2333 EARPIECE & SPEAKER WAYS -XPERIA M4 AQUA E2333 MICROPHONE & MOTOR WAYS -XPERIA M5 E5633 POWER & VOLUME & CAMERA KEYS WAYS -XPERIA M5 E5633 BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA M5 E5633 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA T2 ULTRA D5303 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA T2 ULTRA D5303 BACKLIGHT WAYS -XPERIA T2 ULTRA D5303 SPEAKER WAYS -XPERIA T2 ULTRA D5303 TOUCH WAYS & SOLUTION -XPERIA T3 D5102 CHARGING WAYS -XPERIA T3 D5102 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -XPERIA T3 D5102 SPEAKER & VIBRATOR WAYS -XPERIA XA F3112 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA XA F3112 SPEAKER & USB WAYS -XPERIA Z C6602 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA Z C6602 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOUTION -XPERIA Z C6602 SPEAKER & EARPIECE WAYS -XPERIA Z C6602 POWER & VIBRATOR WAYS -XPERIA Z ULTRA C6802 BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA Z ULTRA C6802 BACKLIGHT & SPEAKER WAYS -XPERIA Z ULTRA C6802 CHARING & EARPIECE WAYS -XPERIA Z1 C6903 SPEAKER & MIC WAYS -XPERIA Z1 C6903 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION -XPERIA Z1 C6903 LCD DATA & TOUCH WAYS -XPERIA Z1 C6903 POWER & VOLUME KEYS WAYS -XPERIA Z2 D6502 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION -XPERIA Z2 D6502 POWER KEY & SPEAKER WAYS -XPERIA Z2 D6502 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA Z2 D6502 MICROPHONE WAYS -XPERIA Z3 D6633 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA Z3 D6633 BOARD SCHEMATIC -XPERIA Z3 D6633 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION -XPERIA Z3 D6633 POWER KEY & SPEAKER WAYS -XPERIA Z3 D6633 EARPIECE & MOTOR WAYS -XPERIA Z5 PREMIUM E6833 BATTERY WAYS -XPERIA Z5 PREMIUM E6833 CHARGING & USB WAYS -XPERIA Z5 PREMIUM E6833 BACKLIGHT WAYS & SOLUTION --------------------------------------------   *--- TECNO:* -------------------------------------------- -C8 CHARGING WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- TOSHIBA:* -------------------------------------------- -AT300 TABLET CHARGING WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- VODAFONE:* -------------------------------------------- -VFD700 CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS  --------------------------------------------   *--- WATCH:* -------------------------------------------- -DA14580 CHIP CHARGING & BATTERY WAYS --------------------------------------------   *--- ZTE:* -------------------------------------------- -ZTE NUBIA Z9 BOARD SCHEMATIC --------------------------------------------      *FULL EFT HARDWARE V1.0 
FULL SETUP EFT SOFTWARE V1.1.5
ONLY UPDATE EFT SOFTWARE V1.1.5
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  NOTE:1- PLEASE INSTALL EFT SOFTWARE V1.1.5 FIRST 
2-AFTER INSTALL EFT HARDWARE  *With Regards** EFT DONGLE TEAM*

----------


## ali225

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## nabil gsm

شكرا

----------

